# Dry Goods for the September meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I spoke to Jim about this earlier in the week but forgot to post about it. Anyways, I thought it may be cool to do a "Mini Swap Meet" like the one GCAS did in the spring to help everyone get rid of some of the stuff they no longer use. 

I will set up a table in my garage of "dry goods" I no longer need or use. If anyone else has anything they are no longer using feel free to bring it to the meeting. Anything that does not sell to another SWOAPE member I can post for sale in the For Sale or Trade forum on this site. Any leftover items can either be donated to SWOAPE or we can split the proceeds between the seller and SWOAPE, whichever works best for those involved 

Here is a partial list of the things I have:

Aqua Medic Reactor 1000 - $20 (Erik has dibs on this)
Whisper 5 filter -$5
Magnum 350 - $25 (Chris H. has dibs on this)
Various Seachem liquid ferts - donation
Various substrate ferts - donation
LaMotte Calcium test kit - $20
CO2 tubing -$0.50 per foot
(2) 50lb bags of 3M's Black Color Quartz Sand - $25 per bag
and probably a few other things I am forgetting about


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Do I smell a double post?  Actually, the first post didn't mention the black sand!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Matt - I was wondering what happened with that reactor! 

I have work tomorrow so I can't make it to the meeting. Yes, I am pissed I can't make it. Shoot me an email and we'll work out the details for the ferns and reactor. I ordered some lily pipes yesterday, so with getting that reactor for $20 certainly helps keep stocking my tank within budget.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> Do I smell a double post?  Actually, the first post didn't mention the black sand!


Yeah, I posted before about selling most of the stuff before, I just thought it may be a neat idea for anyone looking to get some used equipment cheap since GCAS isn't having a fall Swap Meet, or at least I haven't herd about it  I just hate to toss stuff out but I don't want it anymore and it is takin up space. I figured other may be having the same issue so why not have our own "Mini Swap Meet"?



Troy McClure said:


> Matt - I was wondering what happened with that reactor!


I still have the one without some of the mounting hardware but I sold the complete one. We can either meet somewhere, I can mail it, or you can pick it up at next month's meeting, your call depending on how soon you need it 



Troy McClure said:


> I have work tomorrow so I can't make it to the meeting. Yes, I am pissed I can't make it. Shoot me an email and we'll work out the details for the ferns and reactor. I ordered some lily pipes yesterday, so with getting that reactor for $20 certainly helps keep stocking my tank within budget.


I don't remember what hours you work but the meeting doesn't start until 6pm so if you don't get off too late...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

It'd be best if you mailed the reactor to me. I probably won't buy the filter and inline heater for another month and the $400 lighting fixture for another month after that, so there is certainly no rush. I think sometime early this week I'm going to rinse a bag of SMS and get started on the first stone/iwagumi hardscape and let it sit dry in the tank until everything is set up. I'm also strongly considering removing the top frame of the Oceanic this week. Since it's not a solid piece, my cousin said it can be removed and he had that confirmed by one of the original people that designed and built tanks for Oceanic. I'm unbelievably excited about this tank.


----------

